
Stop saying learning to code is easy - bdelo
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/StopSayingLearningToCodeIsEasy.aspx
======
b34r
Regex is pretty easy, IMO. It's just a bunch of patterns... About as
predictable as any bit of logic can be. They can become complicated by virtue
of composition, but are not intrinsicly complex.

~~~
collyw
Rexeg aren't that difficult, but the syntax is not in any way intuitive.

